# Eclipse Instanz + eigene Plugins



## Paule (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Plugins entwickelt. Zum Testen kann man ja eine neue eclipse Instanz starten, die dann einen eigenen workspace usw hat und vor allem alle entwickelten plugins in sich integriert hat.
Kann man diese Testinstanz auch irgendwie als eigene Eclipse Version speichern? Oder kann man aus der Entwicklungsinstanz eine solche Testinstanz ableiten?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht ganz umständlich ausgedrückt!? ;-)

MfG


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mai 2009)

Ja. Das Ding nennt sich Target Platform und das lässt sich auch als Product Exportieren.
zB. new -> Product Configuration im Wizard kannst du dann unter anderem eine Launch Configuration auswählen (und einiges anderes).


----------



## Paule (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Hilfe. Ich hab nun schon eine Weile herumprobiert, allerdings will mir nicht ganz klar werden,was die richtigen Einstellungen sind.

1. Ich habe im Wizard für die Product Configuration als "launch configuration" Eclipse application ausgewählt. Somit waren auch gleich alle nötigen plugins ausgewählt. Starten konnte ich das Product auch aus dem Editor heraus, nur beim Exportieren bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass ich das plugin org.eclipse.sdk nicht im workspace habe (was ja auch stimmt). Bekomme ich das evtl irgendwo her?

2. Dann habe ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden, ein weiteres plugin zu erstellen, welches eine Extension zu 
org.eclipse.core.runtime.products beinhaltet. Mit diesem plugin als launch configuration sieht das entstandene Product sehr rudimentär aus. D.h. es fehlen fast alle Menüs und Buttons (Start-, Debugbutton usw). Das ist auch nicht ganz das, was ich will 

Kann mir vielleicht noch einmal jemand helfen, die richtige Konfiguration zu finden? Ich möchte am Ende ein Eclipse Porduct haben, dass genauso aussieht wie meine Entwicklerversion und dazu noch meine entwickelten Plugins enthält.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2009)

> 1. Ich habe im Wizard für die Product Configuration als "launch configuration" Eclipse application ausgewählt. Somit waren auch gleich alle nötigen plugins ausgewählt. Starten konnte ich das Product auch aus dem Editor heraus, nur beim Exportieren bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass ich das plugin org.eclipse.sdk nicht im workspace habe (was ja auch stimmt). Bekomme ich das evtl irgendwo her?


Was war denn die genau Fehlermeldung? Für den Product Export solltest du noch das RCP Delta Pack installieren, vielleicht lag es einfach daran.
Es gibt sehr viele Möglichkeiten wie sich die Target Platform konfigurieren lässt. Schau mal hier um einen Überblick zu bekommen: RCP FAQ - Eclipsepedia


----------



## Paule (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe es nun hinbekommen. Ich kann jetzt für andere, die das gleiche Problem haben, keine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung geben, da ich es auch nur mit Ausprobieren geschafft habe. Neben dem Link von Wildcard ist auch dieser hier ein guter Einstiegspunkt: RCP Tutorial

Hin und wieder schlägt der Export noch fehl, weil irgendwelche dubiosen Verzeichnisse nicht gelöscht werden können, ein Reload der Target Platform und/oder ein Eclipse Neustart beheben das Problem aber meistens.

@Wildcard: Danke nochmal!!

MfG


----------

